# any race fans?



## Pallycow (May 13, 2013)

Just got back from a week at Darlington for a Nascar race adn family visit.  Way too many photos.  I'll post 'em up as I get ones processed I like.

Here's a couple

All were shot from the stands where our seats were either using a 70-200 f/2.8 or a 100-400 f/4.5  (or whatever it is)   The IS on the 100-400 was messed up, so I think I did well on the shots in turns 3-4 handheld at 400mm with no IS.  quite proud.


----------



## Pallycow (May 13, 2013)

Some of these are long skinnys 'cause I was editing them for my facebook cover profile thingy, lol.  I have not uploaded full size images yet.






























this ones not as sharp...I have better in here somehwere, just gotta get to it. lol


----------



## Pallycow (May 13, 2013)

Here is me in a simulator, lol.   My daughter is 13, she took a few images of me, Did a pretty decent job.  I set up camera for her obviously, but she still had to hold a gripped 7d with a 70-200 lens...which if you have used one...you know its not light; and frame up a decent shot.  maybe a mini photog in the making.










Here is some she shot of me while I was playing a football throw though the hole game.  I shot her first and left the same settings on it.  but she had to zoom and walk around and stuff and frame it up on her own.  minimal cropping on them.  she did good.


----------



## Pallycow (May 13, 2013)

...and if anyone is wondering what is in my pocket...its my 17-50 f/2.8 lens  lolol   just noticed that my pants are hanging down at the cargo pocket.  lol


----------



## Pallycow (May 13, 2013)

and yeah, she missed focus on a few and hit the football instead of my face.  I gave her a lesson in recomposing after locking focus, and grounded her.

I think she learned her lesson.


----------



## RoCkFoRdGuN (May 14, 2013)

I love that first pic of yours. with the black car with the red decals
Is that chicky the driver ? in 6 pic ?
and who was doing the shots of you  They not baddd hehehe


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> *any race fans?*


 I thinks it's dark blue, but that's Jeff Gordon's car.

You bet, but more as a driver than as a spectator, and more oriented to IndyCar/F1, road racing than stock cars or even sports cars.

Still those are some decent images.


----------



## Pallycow (May 14, 2013)

First car is Jeff Gordon as keith mentinoed.  I think its a very very dark blue if not black.  Dad said he went back to his old colors...used to be a lighter blue recently 

the driver is the chick, thats danica patrick  I picked her as my favorite because she is the only one with a vagina, and she's cute. and i like her car colors

my 13 yr old daughter took the shots of me


----------



## goodguy (May 14, 2013)

Since I remember myself I was always a gearhead, I loved cars, love cars and probably always will love cars.
I love mechanical stuff and there really is nothing more mechanical like a car.
I love driving them of course, controling these heavy beasts is so much fun...................but I never got car racing!!!

I see a bunch of people running in cyrcles and I dont get it, hey if I would be doing the driving then thats one thing but how can I enjoy a race if I am not the one driving ?
The driver gets to sense all the thrill of driving and compatiton while I sit at home in front of the TV and eat popcorn.
I personaly dont enjoy a good race, wish I did but I dont


----------



## runnah (May 14, 2013)

F1 and Rally, can't say I enjoy NASCAR. 

Nice shots.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 14, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> she is the only one with a vagina



I WOULD BEG TO DIFFER FINE SIR.


----------



## Pallycow (May 14, 2013)

lol


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2013)

I've shot a few races: Toyota Grand Prix of Long Beach, Rolex 24 at Daytona, some races at Mosport in Canada and Portland Int'l Raceway.

My favorite is, without question, Daytona...


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> the driver is the chick, thats danica patrick  I picked her as my favorite because she is the only one with a vagina, and she's cute...



Easy, there, Slick. That's the next ex-Mrs. Steve5D you're talkin' about...


----------



## Pallycow (May 14, 2013)

Get in line buddy....lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 14, 2013)

Cool shots but the saturation seems pushed up pretty high...


----------



## runnah (May 14, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Derpy derp derp



Actually they are that bright in person. Shows up better on TV that way.


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2013)

Okay, the "derpy derp derp" part made me laugh...


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2013)

So, from the looks of it, this was a "head's up" race between Jeff Gordon and Danica Patrick.

Any others?


----------



## Pallycow (May 15, 2013)

lol, that was far from heads up.  danica was six laps down and gordon was 3rd in teh lead lap at that time.  lol  I just shot that for my dad, he hates danica and loves gordon.

They were very vibrant, some of them.  I didnt really shoot the boring ones.   I did not touch the saturation at all.  I rarely do.   I did boost vibrance up in the raw conversion...to around 40-50 ish...but it did not boost much...just a bit.


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2013)

I'm a Nascar fan. These are good shots. Sorry that your dad is a rainbow warrior


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> lol  I just shot that for my dad, he hates danica and loves gordon.



I wish Danica would go away. I was watching F1 last sunday and one of the commentators said that there was talk of her going to F1! She would get eaten alive! 

Frankly she sucks. She is good...for a female, but not good overall. Wait another 3-5 years, there are some very talented female driver climbing the ranks.


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> She's won a poll and lead laps in Nascar and won in indy car (yeah, I know there are like 5 drivers). I don't think she sucks that bad. There may be others to come after her but she is helping to create that opening for them to start younger and get better and more practice and opportunities.
> 
> Also, keep in mind who she has and is driving for. SHR is a quality team with a proven champion as owner and JRM has the backing of HMS and I think Rick would voice his opion about who drives there.
> 
> That being said, the media does over-hype her but they have over hyped Gordon, and Lagano and Dale Jr too (and I'm a Dale Jr fan).


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > She's won a poll and lead laps in Nascar and won in indy car (yeah, I know there are like 5 drivers). I don't think she sucks that bad. There may be others to come after her but she is helping to create that opening for them to start younger and get better and more practice and opportunities.
> ...


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2013)

I don't know much about F1 but she has competed at the other series, so she'd have to prove that she couldn't in my book.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I don't know much about F1 but she has competed at the other series, so she'd have to prove that she couldn't in my book.



She did Indy car but that's like comparing a riding mower to a Porsche.


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2013)

Is F1 the series were the guy ignored team orders to pass and win a race instead of letting his teammate win? If so, doesn't sound like racing to me.


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 15, 2013)

ive been enjoying it lately. most of my stuff has been sideways action though.  working across the street from the indianapolis speedway has its advantages though.  went over there during lunch a week or two back when they were tire testing.  and i can hear the indy cars out at pratice right now.  downside is i lost my connection to pit/garage passes. so can't get up close this year.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Is F1 the series were the guy ignored team orders to pass and win a race instead of letting his teammate win? If so, doesn't sound like racing to me.



As compared to...?






p.s. that is a complicated issue that got dumbed down by the media.


----------



## Pallycow (May 15, 2013)

all drivers can drive.  some are just better than others.  The media tends to ruin many things...it's normal.  I like underdogs....so I rooted for her.  We listened to her on the scanners, had to turn it off after 5 minutes...very annoying.  Like listening to a woman gossip, while she was driving...crazy.  I'd be nuts if I was her team having to listen to that chatter.  I'd be like "um, can you just shut up and race"

I have a lot more photos coming.  Just don't really feel like messing with them now. lol.  I will post 'em as I process 'em.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> all drivers can drive.  some are just better than others.



I personally love it when drivers switch sports. You can really see the skill shine through when leave their comfort zone and still kick ass. 

Moto GP 6 time champion






His fastest lap would have put him in the top 15.


----------



## Pallycow (May 15, 2013)

the monster car got F'ed up.  I have some shots of it messed up.  lol


----------



## matthewo (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, but Rossi is just insane.  He could probably knit a sweater in 5 minutes never picking up a needle


----------



## virginie24jb (Jan 28, 2014)

French NASCAR fan right here! And Jeff Gordon's my favorite driver. :thumbup:

It's an old post, I know... 

Any advice on the settings for a night race?
I'm planning on going back to the US later this year and I'm thinking about including the September race in Richmond, VA to this trip. I apprehend shooting a night race. Dover, DE was fine because it was in the middle of the day... I only have the Canon 70-300 mm f/4.0-5.6, so I'm not sure it will be good enough.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2014)

FWIW

F1 cars rarely exceed 200 mph. At the end of some of the longer straights they go right about 200 mph.

Indy cars hit right about 240 mph at the end of the front and back straights at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway (IMS), and almost 260 at Fontana.

When driving a well set up Indy Car at IMS these days, the driver doesn't lift the throttle or touch the brake pedal to negotiate the corners. Just turning the car into the corner and the added 'side bite' of the tires creates sufficient aerodynamic drag and rolling rsistance to slow the car just enough to get through the corner without loosing traction and spinning the car.
If an Indy Car is not that well set up, it doesn't get to 240 mph at the ends of the straights. In fact, at IMS and Fontana the car's wings are adjusted to a positive angle of attack to reduce the total downforce the aero package produces, so the straightaway speeds can be higher.

F1 cars can corner faster in the middle speed corners they spend most of their cornering time in, and at about 1300 lbs are a few hundred pounds lighter than an Indy Car (about 1550 lbs). (NASCAR minimum weight is by comparison a tank like - 3400 lbs).
F1 cars have a flat bottom and in addition to the front and rear wings are allowed to have a diffuser at the back of the car that generates downforce. Diffuser (automotive) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Indy Cars are 'ground effect' cars and in addition to the front and rear wings the bottom (undertray) of the car is shaped into two undulating tunnels that creates a negative pressure (ground effect) under the car that 'sucks' the car down onto the road.
The total downforce the aero aids generate maxes out at about 4000 lbs for the F1 cars, and 5000 lbs for Indy cars. (NASCAR car bodies plus their front splitter and rear spoiler generate about 2000 lbs of downforce.)

F1 cars cost a lot more (about 4x more) than an Indy Car does.
To field 2 competitive Indy Cars costs about $24 M a seasin. To field two competitive F1 cars costs about 200 million a season.
A big part of the difference in 2 car team costs is because F1 races all over the world.
An F1 team designs and builds their own cars (more employees, more payroll dollars). Since 2012, Indy Car teams all buy their cars from the same source - Dallara - Dallara DW12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Both types of car generate quite a bit more downforce than the car weighs. If someone were to build a road that was elevated and had the road surface on the underside of the structure, either type of car could be driven upside down on that elevated roadway. The downfprce (upforce when the car is upsidedown) woudl 'suck' the car to the upsidedown road surface

Many of F1's star drivers have driven in Indy Car, but didn't do all that good. Emerson Fittipaldi and Nigel Mansell being the 2 exceptions, both having won the Indy Car championship.
Nigal Mansell is the only driver to ever hold both the F1 and Indy Car Championships in the same year (1993). 

Nigel Mansell was able to come and drive in a very competitive Indy Car team (Newnam-Haas) because of the car freed up when Michael Andretti went to F1 for 1993.
Michael Andretti made the mistake in thinking he could continue to live in the US and commute back and forth while driving in F1 for a team headquartered in England (McLaren).

Danika Patrick is a professional racing car driver.
No other woman car racing driver, and most male racing drivers, has come close to equaling Danika's accomplishments so far on a race track.
There is no doubt, she is very marketable and she and her mother are very savvy at maintaining that marketability.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > all drivers can drive.  some are just better than others.
> ...



Rossi is fast on anything.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 28, 2014)

I watch Formula1 and MotoGP mostly.

Back in the day when cars were tested on the road I had to test some of the road ferraris that we did parts for.  That was neat.  And I also went to Maranello Italy to visit and stay for a week.  I recall being awoken by F1 engines at 7am on a Saturday.  I stayed at a house between the factory and the test track.  Ooh those were the days.

I'm still a F1 Ferrari fan.

I do watch some nascar and the short track stuff from time to time.  But prefer road course type races with GT and Prototype racing.

I would be neat to see Danica in F1, but she would probably have to pay to get in, and learn how to turn right.


Go Rossi !!


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I would be neat to see Danica in F1, but she would probably have to pay to get in, and learn how to turn right.  Go Rossi !!




With the current state of F1, anyone with a large bank account can find a seat. Most of the field brings in tons or private money through sponsorship and private funds. Terrible for the sport as you have driver who are terrible, like Pastor Maldanado who is a liability behind the wheel but gets a seat because he has major backing from the Venezuelan government. Shame really as talented drivers are passed over because they lack the cash.

This year should be interesting as regulations have changed dramatically from last year. Lighter weight, lower fuel capacities, turbo charged engines with massive electrical hybrid systems and to mention that all the cars have cock noses. Except for lotus that has a vagina nose and Ferrari that looks like a dust buster.

The thing that worries me is that after the first day of testing, cars were running 10 seconds a lap slower than last year which is insane. Granted they may not have been going at full speed but 10 seconds is a massive difference. Also another troubling issue is fuel. Horner of red bull has already said that strategies for thus year will include intentional slowing of cars to conserve fuel. This is bad because like the past few seasons with tires, drivers aren't able to push for overtakes and fight it out. 

Don't even get me started on the double points for the last race!!!

Who knows tho, as long as Vettel doesn't run away with the championship I will be happy.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 29, 2014)

Huge nascar fan. But I refuse to consider Danica a race car driver.


----------



## runnah (Jan 29, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Huge nascar fan. But I refuse to consider Danica a race car driver.



You are letting down your gender. 

Hand in your lady card...which I assume is pink.


----------



## virginie24jb (Jan 29, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I refuse to consider Danica a race car driver.


Why?


----------



## John_Olexa (Jan 29, 2014)

KmH said:


> Danika Patrick is a professional racing car driver.
> No other woman car racing driver, and most male racing drivers, has come close to equaling Danika's accomplishments so far on a race track.



How did you come to that conclusion with just 1 professional win?


----------



## runnah (Jan 29, 2014)

John_Olexa said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Danika Patrick is a professional racing car driver.
> ...




Many drivers never get on the podium, even fewer actually win. Danika isn't anything special, being a woman certainly has gotten her places further than her skill level would have. Either way its good as it show what women are capable of and hopefully it encourages young women to give it ago.

Side note, one of the best female drivers, Michelle Mouton. Drove arguably one of the greatest and difficult rally cars ever.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 29, 2014)

virginie24jb said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to consider Danica a race car driver.
> ...


 Have you seen her race? She didn't know what drifting was, she uses her looks to expect better treatment, and she whines better than she drives.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Huge nascar fan. But I refuse to consider Danica a race car driver.
> ...



It is pink, and I'm perfectly happy to turn it in. I was all for cheering for her until she opened her mouth and whined. Sorry, not going to work. Learn from your mistakes, take responsiblity for your screw ups and stop expecting people to give you a break because you have boobs.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 29, 2014)

> most male racing drivers, has come close to equaling Danika's accomplishments so far on a race track.



Not even close to true.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jan 29, 2014)

I truly believe if you put Nationwide driver Johanna Long in the 10 car she( Long) would have won a NASCAR race by now.


----------



## runnah (Jan 29, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> It is pink, and I'm perfectly happy to turn it in. I was all for cheering for her until she opened her mouth and whined. Sorry, not going to work. Learn from your mistakes, take responsiblity for your screw ups and stop expecting people to give you a break because you have boobs.



Well she suffers from the typical hot girl "i've never been told no in my entire life" syndrom. I see it all the time in my field, attractive women that have had smoke blown up their asses about their poor skills. They get a rude awakening when they encounter people who don't give a **** about how they look and expect results. That is when the whining starts.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Huge nascar fan. But I refuse to consider Danica a race car driver.
> ...



she's has alot of accomplishments .. photographically like this:
Danica Patrick: Danica Patrick?s Hottest Looks | The Fumble


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 15, 2014)

well, it looks like Danica won't be the first woman one in F1 ...

Formula 1® - The Official F1® Website


> IndyCar star Simona De Silvestro is targeting a Formula One race seat in 2015 after joining Sauber as an affiliated driver.


----------



## cmcz450 (Feb 15, 2014)

It looks like the #3 car will be resurrected. I'm sure there will be some discomfort with a large group of people.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 15, 2014)

cmcz450 said:


> It looks like the #3 car will be resurrected. I'm sure there will be some discomfort with a large group of people.



That's a mixed bag of emotions.  I suspect the most upset will be Theresa as she will no longer be able to make money by recycling Dale's "image" like she has since he died.  I think after a few races it will be no big deal.  If the media didn't insist on hyping it up it wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------

